# Question about the FreeBSD 13.0 Release Process



## eternal_noob (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi,

in the schedule for 13.0 there is this:


> "releng/13.0" *branch is handed over to the FreeBSD Security Officer Team in one or two weeks after the announcement*.



Why is the branch being handed over to the Security Officer Team not until two weeks after its announcement?

Does that mean if there are serious bugs being found in the first two weeks they don't get fixed in time?

Is it better to wait until the branch has been handed over and then install it?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> Does that mean if there are serious bugs being found in the first two weeks they don't get fixed in time?


Of course they get fixed. It's about responsibility, i.e. who's responsible for accepting commits.









						FreeBSD Release Engineering
					

Describes the approach used by the FreeBSD release engineering team to make production quality releases of the FreeBSD Operating System. It describes the tools available for those interested in producing customized FreeBSD releases for corporate rollouts or commercial productization




					docs.freebsd.org


----------

